
Amazon's Chinese counterfeit problem is getting worse - ytNumbers
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/08/amazons-chinese-counterfeit-problem-is-getting-worse.html
======
bsg75
Why does Amazon allow reviews from unverified purchases, those not made by
customers through their site? Would this not improve the validity of reviews?

